# Nachos with red sauce...how to make?



## DavidO (Mar 15, 2017)

I wanted to make some California style mexican food - nachos in partcular.  I remember having nacho's years ago that had a nice RED SAUCE (I believe it was paste or at least the server said so) on them, but I don't know how they made it.  Any ideas?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

That could be either a tomato sauce, like a cooked tomato salsa, or a chile sauce. Which one are you interested in?


----------



## DavidO (Mar 15, 2017)

it wasn't spicy and it DID NOT have chunks in it or visible veggies.  It looks like straight red paste.  I don't know if that answers your question...


----------



## jennyema (Mar 15, 2017)

Never seen nachos made with red paste


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2017)

By paste, you mean a really thick substance? I haven't seen nachos with something like that, either. A tomato salsa doesn't necessarily have chunks of vegetables. I know of some recipes that call for roasting, then puréeing, the ingredients, so it's smooth but not a thick paste.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi DavidO, and welcome to DC.  

I've been in CA all my life and have never seen nachos with just a red sauce.  The definition of nachos is tortilla chips topped with cheese, but can include other toppings that are red, such as salsa or hot sauce. You said it wasn't chunky or spicy, so that rules those two out, though.  

Are you sure you're not thinking of enchiladas?


----------



## DavidO (Mar 15, 2017)

Something like this: it looks like tomato paste I think.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 15, 2017)

DavidO said:


> Something like this: it looks like tomato paste I think.




Do those pictures come with recipes?

I've never seen nachos with "paste" like that

But they sometimes come with a red sauce ( e.g., Ranchera sauce) addition to salsa


----------



## DavidO (Mar 15, 2017)

no recipe at all, I wish...
any idea what it is?


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 15, 2017)

It almost has to be a reduced or thickened enchilada sauce.  I can't imagine tomato paste on nachos.  

I have never seen mushrooms in nachos either, but that's beside the point.  

If you're interested, here's a fun thread with some ideas, from about a year ago. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/nachos-where-are-the-good-recipes-94119.html


----------



## DavidO (Mar 15, 2017)

I was thinking enchilada sauce as well, but when I started to look through recipes, nothing seemed to jump out as the same texture or colour.
By the way, thank you for the replies.


----------



## giggler (Mar 15, 2017)

I think that is Ancho chili paste or sauce. also look at Chili Colorado, or New Mexico red chili. It is made from peppers that rippen and turn red, then are dried. all green peppers turn red, or yellow or something.

They are usually sold dry in bags, then cooked a bit, then rehydrated and blended with spices etc. to make a paste. the paste is a base for many suaces in Mexico.

Note in your photos, the sauce is Brick Red. The peppers can be hot or mild.

The top photo is served with a small bowl of Red Tomato Salsa. It is Bright Red, like Tomatos.

I like the Red Salsa, Green avacado, and Sour Cream.. The colors of the Mexican Flag!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## DavidO (Mar 15, 2017)

it is not spicey, so i might be the ancho chili paste with mild.  Which stores?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2017)

DavidO said:


> it is not spicey, so i might be the ancho chili paste with mild.  Which stores?


I'm not sure it's sold in stores. Here's a recipe with ancho chiles: http://www.rickbayless.com/recipe/red-chile-adobo-sauce/


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 15, 2017)

Hm.  Still have a feeling it might be enchilada sauce.  My bottle of Trader Joe's strangely resembles what you posted.  And not real spicy, with no chunks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 16, 2017)

I really don't think it's a paste. It looks to me like it was drizzled on. If your grocery store has a Latin foods section, it should have canned enchilada sauce. I've used Old El Paso and it's okay. I would just use salsa myself. There are many ways to make nachos. In fact, here are a bunch, plus a recipe generator to make your own combination [emoji2]

http://www.seriouseats.com/2017/01/12-super-bowl-nachos-recipes.html


----------



## jennyema (Mar 16, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Hm. Still have a feeling it might be enchilada sauce. My bottle of Trader Joe's strangely resembles what you posted. And not real spicy, with no chunks.


 

Yep.  I think its that or ranchera sauce


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 16, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Hm. Still have a feeling it might be enchilada sauce. My bottle of *Trader Joe's* strangely resembles what you posted. And not real spicy, with no chunks.


 
Trader Joe's bottled enchilada sauce is the best I've ever tried!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 16, 2017)

DavidO said:


> I wanted to make some California style mexican food - nachos in partcular. ?


 

What is "California-style" Mexican food??


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 16, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Trader Joe's bottled enchilada sauce is the best I've ever tried!


Is Trader Joe's in Canada? The OP is in Ontario, if I'm not mistaken.

David, it can be a bit of a project to make a homemade Mexican sauce like this, but you can make a good-sized batch and freeze it. Then you can use it for nachos, enchiladas, tacos, burritos, etc. Meat preparations and sauces are used in many different combinations in Mexican cooking.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 16, 2017)

*NACHO SAUCE:*

_Ingredients:_
2 cups tomato puree
1 green onion, finely chopped
2 Tbs finely chopped onion
1/2 tsp minced garlic, fried
1/2 tsp ground pepper
1/2 tsp dried oregano

_Instructions:_
Puree all of the  ingredients in a blender and drizzle it over the nachos just before serving.


----------

